# Protests at the G20 Summit (PICS) view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Protests at the G20 Summit (PICS) view! *

*IMAGE* - _boston.com_ (World News) made popular

*Protests at the G20 summit*

Thousands of protesters gathered in London, England on April 1st and 2nd to demonstrate against an array of issues, largely anti-capitalist or pro-environmental in nature. A large underlying theme was anger with the effects of the economic downturn and a call for accountability and responsibility. While the majority of protesters were peaceful, a number of them took to smashing windows and throwing debris at police lines. London police responded with baton charges and arrests. Similar protests are now taking place in Strasbourg, France, which hosts a NATO summit today. (*36 photos total*)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the photo of the protester taking a pool cue jab to his filthy suckhole! That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------

